# Living in Qatar - needs offshore bank account



## Sumatra (20 May 2009)

Hi, 

I have a brother working in Qatar (resident, pays tax there) and he has been told to set up an offshore bank account. 

Thanks in advance for any direction or banking recommendations.


----------



## Mommah (20 May 2009)

I used to work in Saudi Arabia and thought the same.
I opened an account in the Channel Islands (AIB) no problem through my own bank here.

However it turned out my foreign income was not liable to tax if I sent it home to Ireland. So I did.

Recently got a nosy letter about the never-used off shore account from the Revenue too.


----------



## mathepac (20 May 2009)

Mommah said:


> ...
> Recently got a nosy letter ... from the Revenue too.


Surely you mean "concerned letter" Mommah?  X 2


----------



## Sumatra (20 May 2009)

Many thanks for your help Mommah.


----------

